# Rough hanging



## gazman

A place for rough hanging pics.


----------



## Sweendog87

Got a few shockers we are doing right now I'm take some pics on Friday when Im back there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

This was hung by a "professional hanger". This bloke cost me a bomb, then he had the stones to come back to the job and confront me about what "my problem was". I thought he was going to take a swing at me, glad he didnt it would have ended badly for someone .


----------



## gazman

But wait there is more.


----------



## Sweendog87

Last couple are pretty bad but times the first few by about 100 and u will sorta know what I'm dealing with its a shame iv already fixed this joint u would have had a great laugh these guys did 1 floor and out the door never to get a job in this company again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87

Actually just seen the rest that guy must work with the guys that did mine lol bloody jokes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheep

Ouch! 

This is my kind of thread though. I do a fair amount of maintenance/patchwork. Most of it is fixed by carpenters. Ill be sure to grab some pics.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Woah that's pretty **** house slots shortcuts taken there 
,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## D A Drywall

Hey Gaz it looks like time to call in "Gary Holt Magic & Miracles Company"


----------



## moore

sheep said:


> Ouch!
> 
> This is my kind of thread though. I do a fair amount of maintenance/patchwork. Most of it is fixed by carpenters. Ill be sure to grab some pics.


That's what kills me about carpenters. I've seen framers frame a home within an 1/8 of an inch...But couldn't hang a piece of sheetrock to save their ass!!


----------



## moore

H/O...:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Carpenter! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> This was hung by a "professional hanger". This bloke cost me a bomb, then he had the stones to come back to the job and confront me about what "my problem was". I thought he was going to take a swing at me, glad he didnt it would have ended badly for someone .


That is a little rough for a boarder/hanging crew. But TBH Gazman ! I've seen hangers that were much worse ! 

Around here a good hanger is very hard to find. I have a hanger That's the first guy I call! If he's busy and can't get to it ,,It nearly breaks my heart! But I pay him good . Better than the others ..So he always works me in somehow ..Without him I'm not sure what i'd do. 

It's a shame PA Rocker doesn't have a helicopter !!! :whistling2:


----------



## Ebbo

I've seen one guy overlap the seems, not even butt it up to the other sheet. But you get what you pay for, I tried to tell the guy who we were doing a renovation for to not use him, to let us do it instead but he said we have too much to do I have to save time.
We ended up fixing it anyway ourselves and it cost more time and money. He will never learn and I no longer do work for him.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

I see light switches and gpos cut out, do you guys have to do that ?
We just drill a 20mm hole and pull through and if in recess I just leave the wire in the box and have a hole so the sparky knows where it is as they cut them out when they install the switches.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

Aussiecontractor said:


> I see light switches and gpos cut out, do you guys have to do that ?
> We just drill a 20mm hole and pull through and if in recess I just leave the wire in the box and have a hole so the sparky knows where it is as they cut them out when they install the switches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We don't have that kinda gravy !


----------



## embella plaster

Yeah im melbourne unless a wire is running through a timber noggin that we have to pull out we pull out nothing electrician have their wires all marked on floor or on a plan


----------



## Sweendog87

Yep same on commercial they mark out cause pinners are useless but private we alwayd pull out for sparky for common curtosy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Sweendog87 said:


> Yep same on commercial they mark out cause pinners are useless but private we alwayd pull out for sparky for common curtosy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill teach you something about curtosy on a whole house bringing through wires for power point in an extra 3 hours roughly that costs me $120 labour.....electricians earn a lot more then we do unless he is a friend i would re think "curtosy" bud


----------



## Sweendog87

Sorry this is off topic but not sure how to write a new post on tapatalk if anyone does and could tell me would be great but how do u guys get you Knifes and belt to and from site I use a milk crate but small Knifes fall through any better ideas cheap if possible cheers lads 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87

Hoping Mr Moore cab help me out with this as he knows the way of old school and inexpensive lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87

embella plaster said:


> Ill teach you something about curtosy on a whole house bringing through wires for power point in an extra 3 hours roughly that costs me $120 labour.....electricians earn a lot more then we do unless he is a friend i would re think "curtosy" bud



Yep good mate we always use and has his builders licence so he Is the one that give a most of our contracts so keep him happy cause he pays us heaps more than anyone else especially commercial that we are in now so whenever he gets us work we look after him cause he looks after our poket and my boss is great since I make him money now when he makes more he pays me more cheering not many bosses like that around especially when iv only been in the trade for less than a year



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

embella plaster said:


> Ill teach you something about curtosy on a whole house bringing through wires for power point in an extra 3 hours roughly that costs me $120 labour.....electricians earn a lot more then we do unless he is a friend i would re think "curtosy" bud



It doesn't take that long to do it embella, 1 light and 2 gpos so 3 holes in each room most of the time... It's easy as, also it saves going back because they have butchered the walls trying to find wires then you have to patch them. 

It's not a rule to pull them through here, it's just the right thing to do. It keeps the sparky happy and more importantly keeps the builder happy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sheep

If your stuff falls out of the crate, buy a cheap plastic tub. 

We don't pull wires through. Just make a hole. You can't box over wires, but can box over holes. And ceiling light wires are annoying when you're on stilts, so we leave them in the batten


----------



## embella plaster

Dont get me wrong aussie i would do it on a job for a mate but on the sort of jobs we do its 1. Its quicker for sparky to measure 300 up the sheet with a mark on the floor. then to cut the hole before installing and pulling a wire through when i do pull wires out i do it just like a sparky measure off ground after sheet is on 2. The jobs i do the sparky charges to do a fit off which includes cutting plaster and removal of associated debris 3. Most of our ceilings have a set electrical plan and are downlights so they need to all be centered off..4. If they do stuff a whole up and i need to fix i come back for $60 dollars per hour and the builder back charges them as he would charge me for putting a screw through there wire........ dont take my long explanation as a sook just putting my reasons accross and how victorian plasterers work mate


----------



## keke

maybe you guys haven't noticed but in USA all wires end up in an outlet which means the hangers have to bring the wires out it is not an option


----------



## embella plaster

I know that they have no choice but we do and i am saying how in victoria which where you are from keke we put them in the wall


----------



## Aussiecontractor

All good embella it's what works for you I only pull through ceiling wires where a pendant or fan is hanging and the sparkys do the rest because they can gain access to ceilings 9 times out of 10 and if they can't get access I'll mark them on the ceiling, we have always pulled em through on walls tho and it's just how we do it because the sparkys are slack and phuck up my walls all the time 
It's quite quick cause I'm tall so can reach over sheet and push it through the hole 
1350s phuck me up but then I just use a hammer 
But what the boys have to do in USA looks pretty much a pain


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Aussiecontractor said:


> All good embella it's what works for you I only pull through ceiling wires where a pendant or fan is hanging and the sparkys do the rest because they can gain access to ceilings 9 times out of 10 and if they can't get access I'll mark them on the ceiling, we have always pulled em through on walls tho and it's just how we do it because the sparkys are slack and phuck up my walls all the time
> It's quite quick cause I'm tall so can reach over sheet and push it through the hole
> 1350s phuck me up but then I just use a hammer
> But what the boys have to do in USA looks pretty much a pain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know feel sorry for them we really do get cream lol


----------



## keke

don't worry this tool makes their lives pretty easy 

http://www.makita.com.au/products/lithium/lithium-ion-skins/18-volt/dco180z-18v-mobile-cut-out-tool


----------



## Sweendog87

By the look of gazmans and moores sheeters the don't even know what that tool is lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

Just to get one thing straight, they were contracted to hang the job we were contracted to finish the job. I didn't employ them.


----------



## embella plaster

gazman said:


> Just to get one thing straight, they were contracted to hang the job we were contracted to finish the job. I didn't employ them.


Thats even worse mate you were a subbie only doing the setting of the job so getting paid peanuts all ready i hope the dwc you got the job off paid more for your trowelling then the job card offered


----------



## gazman

Still in negotiations. Probably beer involved.


----------



## embella plaster

gazman said:


> Still in negotiations. Probably beer involved.


Oh well all forgiven then:thumbup:


----------



## Sweendog87

Yeah figured as much gaz same as the blokes that are on this site I'd fire them on the spot for sh!t work like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Just to get one thing straight, they were contracted to hang the job we were contracted to finish the job. I didn't employ them.


Same here brother....when homeowners and carpenters hang their own board and call me to fix it they pay for it!!!


----------



## moore

Sweendog87 said:


> By the look of gazmans and moores sheeters the don't even know what that tool is lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sub out 80% of my hanging Sween. On the smaller jobs I'll hang the board myself . Here's a walk through of One I hung myself ..The frame was a little rough on this one . All the loose paper on the butts are v'd out. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVqWWclRVr8




And here's one I subbed To my favorite hanging crew. I'm always pleased with these boys ! They were born and raised right here in the USA!!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ohhFGMEB4o


----------



## Sweendog87

Great job both of them mate got a good crew there and always a good job left Mr Moore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87

One question though what are those headers in the middle if each entrance to those 4 rooms for in second video towards the end never seen anything like that before is ur just a structured style? Or a bulk head kind of thing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

Sweendog87 said:


> One question though what are those headers in the middle if each entrance to those 4 rooms for in second video towards the end never seen anything like that before is ur just a structured style? Or a bulk head kind of thing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Dentist office . Each of those rooms to the right of that wall are for the torture chairs !! They said something about file cabinets below those bulk heads...I'm not sure what that was all about ..I never went back after It was completed . I do remember the bead work on that one wall was a pain in my ass!


----------



## Deerhunter_28

Guess I must ask why did you pay the hangers for the !!!!!!! Mesh they made???


----------



## Sweendog87

Oh I see and yes I was gonna say that bead must have taken a while how do u put your bead and what u use mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

Sweendog87 said:


> Oh I see and yes I was gonna say that bead must have taken a while how do u put your bead and what u use mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


USG Paper face B1s on that one. I use a 3'' wool roller to apply the mud to the bead then place and wipe down. No roller. Primitive ? Yes! But It works for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wimpy65

Hey Moore, you should join us in Chicago July 13 & 14 at the Trim Tex school. My son & I are going to see if they can teach this old dog any new tricks!  You never know, there might be room for another old dog. :thumbup:


----------



## Expert Hanger

Needs more fasteners on the butt joints.


----------

